
Only Microsoft Edge will play Netflix content at 1080p on your PC - roymurdock
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3095259/browsers/confirmed-only-microsoft-edge-will-play-netflix-content-at-1080p-on-your-pc.html
======
mtgx
I like how this post tries to make it sound as if it's some kind of technical
achievement that Microsoft was capable of but the other browser vendors
weren't.

This is because of HTML5 DRM, which many here cheered when it came "because it
would get rid of plugins". Now that same DRM is going to give Microsoft
monopoly power over what kind of apps get to use its Windows DRM for HTML5
video.

DRM is no good at stopping piracy, but it's certainly amazing for creating
monopolists in the content industry.

~~~
dmfdmf
But the content owners ARE "monopolists" by right, they own it just like you
are a "monopolist" with respect to your labor and the fruits therefrom.

